# Moving iTunes Library to my Samsung Galaxy 5



## DebraD1969 (Apr 17, 2015)

I have a large iTunes library that I would like to move to my new Samsung Galaxy 5 phone. With my old phone I could drag and drop the songs onto my mobile device but that is not an option with my new phone. Is there an easy way to transfer my iTunes library to my new phone?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

you can use kies to copy your files or you can pull the microsd card from the phone, plug it into the computer and copy. 

does your phone not show up in windows explorer when you plug the phone into the computer?


----------



## DebraD1969 (Apr 17, 2015)

No, it does not show up in IE. I get an open files window which in the past allowed me to drag and drop my mp3 files over. Now I get the circle with a red line through it which means the files will not drag over.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Internet Explorer is a web browser. It won't help you copy the files. You don't need Kies. Just connect the phone to the computer with a micro USB cable, and copy the files.


----------

